# Masive gtp, pvc rack and enclosure build



## Erebos (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok, so here it goes recently i have been given the opertunity of doing a masive build of my new pvc enclosure. i got given the opertunity to desighn everything with a room full of space! so what im doing is 8x 4'x2' encloures and a 16 tub 10 litre rack, wich is desighned so that i can remove shelves and change the configeration of the rack to 20 liter tubs with ease ill be starting all these enclosure within the next 10 days and am realy excited to see the outcome! here is a crapy drawing of what im exspecting and previose enclosures i use here at home.


thx for looking! whats everyones Thoughts?


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 19, 2012)

Make me one?


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 19, 2012)

Could be awesome! What's going in there?


----------



## Erebos (Mar 19, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Could be awesome! What's going in there?



It's going to be full of Green pythons! I can't wait to do these I'm excited. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 19, 2012)

I bet you are lol. 

What about the lil tubs? GTPs as well? I thought they'd need taller than longer tubs?


----------



## Erebos (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah 10 liter tubs are ok for hatchlings For about a year.


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah k.
Can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 19, 2012)

i am so jealous dude. looks awesome


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks great! Cant wait to see it! 

Will you be using perspex doors on all of these too?


----------



## Erebos (Mar 19, 2012)

Mr.James said:


> Looks great! Cant wait to see it!
> 
> Will you be using perspex doors on all of these too?



Yeah I will be but I'll be upgrading to 5-8 mm Perspex instead of 3mm like my ones. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## gavman (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulations mate...great opportunity. Your enclosures look awesome so well deserved I'm sure. 

For easier access for feeding I would rather have the tub raks in the middle but if it is modular that won't be an issue (move em where you want). 

Time to flat pack and get them out there.


----------



## Erebos (Mar 19, 2012)

Lol thx mate these will be personally delivered and built on sight as the rack is really quiet complex to have it fit perfectly to the same size as the enclosures And not to mention fit the tubs perfectly. 


Cheers Brenton


----------

